

Goodhart's Law - asimjalis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodhart%27s_law

======
nvader
It reminds me of that old saw falsely attributed to W E Deming, "If you can't
measure it, you can't manage it". I often see it come up on twitter, usually
quoted by people whose... managerial ambitions I would prefer thwarted for the
greater good :P

On the contrary Deming himself was very aware of this effect, and explicitly
cautioned against running a company on just the numbers.

